# Making converts



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

Those darn Jehovah's witnesses, they keep coming to the door. Here is a pamphlet for your wife. They keep coming to talk to my wife...she does not say stay away very well. Well today it was very profitable for us. Three women come up, apparently they have talked to my wife about bees amongst many other things (we have a lot of interests and hobbies). I'm in the attic, shout hello to them out in the driveway. They want to buy some honey. So I wash up, invite them in the house, break out the spoons. First they taste the plain honey, oohh and aahh! Then onto a clean spoon and a dip into the cinnamon creamed honey, more oohhs and aahhs! They bought $28 worth of stuff. I was so proud.

The absolute kicker to this story is another thing. These three women, out preaching their gospel, had a snifter of my elderberry mead. Today, I am again a proud vintner!


----------

